# England Golf app



## jim8flog (Apr 25, 2021)

I need some help. I did a score yesterday which I assumed would appear on my record this morning and it did not.
As far as I am aware I filled in the boxes as required and pressed the right buttons.
Is there any idiots guide anywhere.
On my phone this morning it is showing the score but next to it is 'attestation' with no idea of what this means. I press it and it shows me the score card with an X and a tick. The tick does nothing the X takes me back to the last screen.

Did the marker have to do anything. We had parted company long before I put the score on the phone.


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 25, 2021)

Yes the marker had to verify (attest) your score.

When you signed for your card with your finger on the screen, below that there was a box where you had to "click" to select the person who was your marker (this is different from perhaps earlier in the app where you selected a playing partner). This would take you to a new screen, with your club name and a red banner across the top of the page with a magnifying glass icon, clicking in this red banner allows you to type in your markers name whereby the app will do a (slow) search of the players at your club giving you some suggestions. when you see the player you want, click his name and then proceed to the end.

The player you selected will be sent a message via the MyEG app telling him to attest(verify) your score. He then has to click on the message to verify your score.

If he does not have the MyEG app....he cannot do this. If he does have the MyEG app but doesn't have the correct version (i.e. the version that allows him to enter scores) then he also will not be able to do this!!

No user guide or "in-app" help functionality is available....I have asked EG if they can provide one or perhaps write some "in-app" help files.

Like most stuff related to WHS it is a bit of a mess of a launch....we currently have over 40 unattested or un submitted cards just two weeks or so since the app really came into the conciousness of the general golfing population. When you speak to people as to why, you find out that they didnt know how to operate the app to get the marker to attest, they didnt know the marker had to attest, the marker couldnt attest because he didnt have the app, they were just trying it out to see what the app did etc etc etc. Other issues about the app not recognising that you were at the course you were intending to play have also been reported.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 25, 2021)

Thanks Nick

I had entered the markers name.

I have emailed EG about this.

I will have to talk the person about this when I next see him.

The other point I raised with EG is that there appeared to be no buttons for a hole score for NR or NS did I just miss where to find this.


----------



## IainP (Apr 25, 2021)

Yep that's a classic. Attest may be the "correct" term but I'd wager if you asked 100 people to validate or verify something you'd receive a better response. Even just popping in brackets like Nick did would help.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 25, 2021)

The other guy must have realised what to do as my handicap record updated a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 25, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Thanks Nick

I had entered the markers name.

I have emailed EG about this.

I will have to talk the person about this when I next see him.

The other point I raised with EG is that there appeared to be no buttons for a hole score for NR or NS did I just miss where to find this.
		
Click to expand...

you can press the ellipsis on the scoring screen to get access to No Score, No return (though think the option is ‘picked up’)


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 25, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			you can press the ellipsis on the scoring screen to get access to No Score, No return (though think the option is ‘picked up’)
		
Click to expand...


 Thanks. I will try it again this week.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 25, 2021)

Easier when at home club to use your PSI or ISV app. I have advised our members only to use the EG app when at away courses and to complete the scores for verifying before your marker disappears.


----------



## NearHull (Apr 25, 2021)

I think you can enter 0 for not completed and leave blank for not played.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 25, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Easier when at home club to use your PSI or ISV app. I have advised our members only to use the EG app when at away courses and to complete the scores for verifying before your marker disappears.
		
Click to expand...

 The IG app wants a photo and the marker to have signed the card. With EG app we are still verbally verifying the score with the marker same as in a comp.
From the email received from our manager I think he is hoping that players will use the EG app as it means less work for the club and it seems is very straight forward once you have sussed it.

Agreed that the PSI system is very straight forward but we have had occasions when the screen is down so it is good to have another method.

I was just trying it to sort any problems we can advise members of.


----------



## birdyhunter (Apr 26, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Easier when at home club to use your PSI or ISV app. I have advised our members only to use the EG app when at away courses and to complete the scores for verifying before your marker disappears.
		
Click to expand...

I've got the England Golf app but PSI or ISV..?  Could you explain what they are?  Thanks.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 26, 2021)

birdyhunter said:



			I've got the England Golf app but PSI or ISV..?  Could you explain what they are?  Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

PSi is the touch screen that the majority of clubs use for inputing scores, ISV is the product supplier that clubs use for members admin.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 26, 2021)

birdyhunter said:



			I've got the England Golf app but PSI or ISV..?  Could you explain what they are?  Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

 PSI = Players Score Input (screen)

ISV = Independent Software Vendor


----------

